# Jack Daniels Mirror I painted today



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I am in the process of making about 10 different ones of these with Whiskeys that I own. These will be framed with different finishes on them that I will do. I decided to do the Jack Daniels one today.

Rob

To see more mirrors that are painted or decorative at www.Antiqued-mirrors.com


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That looks great! :thumbup:

Out of curiousity, how much would you sell something like that for?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

General rule of thumb I do not sell copywritten logos, however this is a 12x17" piece of 1/8" glass that has custom antiqued mirrored lettering with a painted background. So for that size it would be $50 plus shipping if I was shipping out of the state and plus tax if it was getting picked up. I do all kinds of crazy requests in glass and in mirror and prices range per sf for just normal antiquing from $35 to something crazy $125 per sf. The mirror below the homeowner had there glass guy cut and they paid for the glass so all I paid for was about $15 worth of materials and 14 hours of labor and the total was $2400.:whistling2:

Check out my website at www.Antiqued-Mirrors.com


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Not bad! :thumbup:

As for the copyrights... What would happen if you would decide to make those and sell them somewhere like ebay. Could you get in legal trouble? If you can, but really wanted to sell them, you think it's possible to get permission?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I can make those mirrors for personal use, samples of what I do and I can also make them for any autherized dealer or distributor (which in this case would include bars, taverns, liquer stores and so on). Sure I can make them and sell them on Ebay as long as I dont mass market it but at the same time it is someone elses artwork. Sometimes I sell old samples like this and really it is not a big deal but I mean I couldnt go on ebay and post 10 for sale without paying a royality to the company and I would have to have permission from them.


----------

